# Please suggest FUP-Less ISP in Delhi



## isaac12345 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi all,

I live in west Delhi(near moti nagar) and my current local ISP is closing their service down this month. As a result, I need to switch to another one. 

I am currently on a 1Mbps FUP-less plan for Rs1300/month and am looking for the same or a better deal at a maximum of Rs1500 per month.

So far I have found the following - 

1) Tata Broadband - *tatatelenterprise.com/broadband/broadband-truly-unlimited-plans.html  Their 1Mbps plan sounds reasonable but I am still waiting for their representative to call back to confirm converage in my area. Has anyone of you tried them? Are they reliable in terms of providing prompt customer service and uptime/month?

2) Reliance Thunder - Wireline Internet, Postpaid Plans – Reliance Communications 4mbps for Rs600!! Sounds too good to be true. Has anyone tried them? Are they reliable in terms of providing prompt customer service and uptime/month?

If you know of any other providers, apart from MTNL, please do let me know. I would much appreciate it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## isaac12345 (Mar 10, 2015)

So I tried Tata and Hathway and they both dont cover my area :/

So I have ordered Reliance Thunder. Hopefully they will be as good as they look on paper.

But if you know any other providers(local or otherwise), please feel free to let me know.

Also, how are Tikona?


----------



## isaac12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

*bump*?


----------



## hitesh (Mar 14, 2015)

You have Spectranet in your area ?


----------



## isaac12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

hitesh said:


> You have Spectranet in your area ?



Unfortunately they dont cover my area. Apparently they only cover apartments. Odd...


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 15, 2015)

What is this ISP!!
BBNL Tariff | BBNL - High Speed Broadband Internet in Bangalore, High Speed Broadband in Bangalore, High Speed Broadband Internet service in Bangalore, High Speed Internet in Bangalore


----------



## isaac12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

saswat23 said:


> What is this ISP!!
> BBNL Tariff | BBNL - High Speed Broadband Internet in Bangalore, High Speed Broadband in Bangalore, High Speed Broadband Internet service in Bangalore, High Speed Internet in Bangalore



Umm.. thanks but I doubt they'll be able to stretch a cable till Delhi.


----------



## isaac12345 (Mar 19, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 20, 2015)

Another one: Internet tariff plans


----------



## isaac12345 (Mar 21, 2015)

saswat23 said:


> Another one: Internet tariff plans


Thanks! Unfortunately, they dont cover my area yet :/


----------

